# Offshore Wind Farm Contractors



## Proteus (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi I'm a specialist clothing supplier looking to start an offshore Wind Farm industry best practice thread,If you work as a contractor who installs commissions or maintains offshore wind farm electrical equipment I would like to hear from you in an effort to determine what clothing works for you, find out whats not available and what you would like to have but are unsure how to find,As this is such a new industry I would like to share best clothing practice and hear what the men and women at the installation end have to say.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I like having insulated waders on me, as well as a nice fishing jacket so I don't have to keep going in my gear bags for hooks and weights and stuff.


----------

